# الفرق بين الحبيب والخاطب والمتزوج '



## bent yasoo3 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*الفرق بين الحبيب ، والخاطب ، والمتزوج​**

الهدف في حياته :

الحبيب : أن يرضيها
الخاطب : أن يرضي والدتها
المتزوج : أن يرضى الله عنه و يأخذ أحدهما

نظرته إلى الدبلة :

الحبيب : حلم 
الخطيب : عبء مادي
المتزوج : بتعمل حساسية !!


أكثر بضاعة يشتريها :

الحبيب : الورد
الخطيب : الحلويات
الزوج : حفاضات بامبرز


في صالة السينما :

الحبيب : ينظر في عينيها
الخطيب : يمسك يدها
الزوج : يتابع الفيلم


إسمها على موبايله:

الحبيب : Baby
الخطيب : المدام
الزوج : الحكومة

الجحيم بالنسبة له:

الحبيب : مكان لا يراها فيه يوميا
الخطيب : مكان يرى فيه حماته المتطلبة
الزوج : حياته الحالية


الزوج : حياته الحالية

أهم صورة على هاتفه الجوال:
الحبيب: الشجرة التي إلتقيا عندها أول مرة
الخطيب : صورة ( الشبكة) التي تزيد عن 25 ألف جنيه
الزوج : صورة سلاف فواخرجي


ما هو الخلع ؟

الحبيب : حكم بالإعدام
الخطيب : إهانة للكرامه
الزوج : نصر من ربنـا وفتح قريب​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه


شكراااااااا جزيلا بنت يسوع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه
تحــــــــفه
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا بنت يسوع
> ...



*ميرررسي لمرورك الجميـل​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههه
> تحــــــــفه
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميررررسي لمرورك الجميـل​*


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*عسل بامانه*
*اخر واحده فظيعه *

*شكرا ياقمر *


----------



## bent yasoo3 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *عسل بامانه*
> *اخر واحده فظيعه *
> 
> *شكرا ياقمر *



*ميرسي لمرورك حبيبتـي​*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 نوفمبر 2009)

> نظرته إلى الدبلة :
> 
> الحبيب : حلم
> الخطيب : عبء مادي
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة بجد جمال جدا

شكرا ليكى بنت يسوع​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

روووعه شكرا



 ​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفة بجد جمال جدا
> 
> شكرا ليكى بنت يسوع​



*ميرررسي لمرورك حبيبتي​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> روووعه شكرا
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*ميررسي لمرورك الجمييييل​*


----------



## rana1981 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههه يا عيني يا عيني شو هالتفسيرات هي غير شكل*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (26 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه
لذيذة جدا تسلم ايدك


----------



## bent yasoo3 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *هههههههههههه يا عيني يا عيني شو هالتفسيرات هي غير شكل*​



*ميرررسي لمرورك حبيبتي
​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> لذيذة جدا تسلم ايدك



*ميررسي لمرورك حبيبتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*

*الفرق بين الحبيب والخاطب والمتزوج



الهدف في حياته :

الحبيب : أن يرضيها

الخاطب : أن يرضي والدتها

المتزوج : أن يرضى الله عنه و يأخذ أحدهما





نظرته إلى الدبلة :

الحبيب : حلم

الخطيب : عبء مادي

المتزوج : بتعمل حساسية !!




أكثر بضاعة يشتريها :

الحبيب : الورد

الخطيب : الحلويات

الزوج : حفاضات بامبرز





في صالة السينما :

الحبيب : ينظر في عينيها

الخطيب : يمسك يدها

الزوج : يتابع الفيلم





طلباتها بالنسبة له :

الحبيب : فرض عين

الخطيب : أوامر رئاسية

الزوج : كلام نسوان





متى يفكر في الطلاق

الحبيب : مش لما يخطب بالاول بس عمرو ما بفكر بهالشي

الخطيب : عند إصرارهم على الطلبات الحالية

الزوج : فقط عندما يكون مستيقظ أو نائم





إسمها على موبايله:
 Baby :الحبيب 

الخطيب : المدام

الزوج : الحكومة




الجحيم بالنسبة له:
الحبيب : مكان لا يراها فيه يوميا

الخطيب : مكان يرى فيه حماته المتطلبة

الزوج : حياته الحالية




أهم صورة على هاتفه الجوال:

الحبيب: الشجرة التي إلتقيا عندها أول مرة

الخطيب : صورة ( الشبكة) التي تزيد عن كذا الف جنيه

الزوج : صورة سلاف فواخرجي





ما هو الخلع ؟
الحبيب : حكم بالإعدام

الخطيب : إهانة للكرامة

الزوج : نصر من الله وفتح قريب




ما حد يزعل سواء كان حبيب او خاطب او متزوج*​


----------



## zama (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا تعليق ع أجمل كلام ..

أشكرك ..

ويستحق أعلى التقييم ..


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*

*هههههههههه*

*احب  موقف الزووووووج*
​


----------



## Mary Gergees (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مواقف الزوج جاااااااااامدا اوووووووووى
ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يخليه حبيب على طول هههههههههههههه
جامد موضوع رنون​


----------



## kalimooo (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*

*

موضوع رائع جداااا يا رنااااااا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## rana1981 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*



كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا يا رنااااااا
> 
> ...



*شكرا كليمو على مرورك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## rana1981 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*



swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يخليه حبيب
> ff0
> على طول هههههههههههههه
> جامد موضوع رنون​



*شكرا يا قمر 
الرب يرعاكي*​


----------



## rana1981 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*



marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *احب  موقف الزووووووج*
> ​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*



mary gergees قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مواقف الزوج جاااااااااامدا اوووووووووى
> ميرسى يا قمر



شكرا يا قمر 
الرب يرعاكي


----------



## rana1981 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*



mena magdy said قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*

*
ما هو الخلع ؟
الحبيب : حكم بالإعدام

الخطيب : إهانة للكرامة

الزوج : نصر من الله وفتح قريب
​*

*شكرا جدا

موضوع لطيف ورائع

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*



النهيسى قال:


> *
> ما هو الخلع ؟
> الحبيب : حكم بالإعدام
> 
> ...




*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## ponponayah (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفففففففففففففة بجد
الزوج جميل جامدة اووووووووى
ميرسى يا قمر
يسوع  يباركك​*


----------



## helderalbahrow (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه

تخرب ضحك يسلمووووووووووووووووو


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههه
حلوة كتير
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*



ponponayah قال:


> [size="5&
> ff0
> quot;][b][center][center][color="purple"]ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفففففففففففففة بجد
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههه
> حلوة كتير
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا يا قمر 
الرب يرعاكي*​


----------



## rana1981 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*



helderalbahrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تخرب ضحك يسلمووووووووووووووووو



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

المفروض ينتقل الزوج الي المنتدي الترفيهي
شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## rana1981 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحبيب والخطيب والمتزوج!!!!!!!!!!*



روماني زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> المفروض ينتقل الزوج الي المنتدي الترفيهي
> شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يياركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*تم الدمج والنقل بسبب التكرار​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا" جزيلا" بنت يسوع ربنا يبارك أختياراتك وتمتعينا بها *


----------

